# Help us pick a new print for the store



## JBroida (Nov 12, 2012)

So, we are getting ready to put up some new canvas prints in the store and were hoping you guys could help us pick some out... Here are 10 options we have been considering. We need you guys to help us narrow it down to 1 (we already have other prints picked out).

Anyways, here are the options... take a look and place your vote. We'll keep this open for a couple of days before ordering the print.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow! The third last one is beautiful. Ummm. Can I use it too? 
Great pictures, Jon (or Sara?)!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Nov 12, 2012)

i like nr7


----------



## jaybett (Nov 12, 2012)

Seven


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 12, 2012)

I prefer 7,8,9.

Voted 9 though. 

It's so clean. I just love the water beading on the thumb, it gives a sense of action to the subject.
Great photo.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like fire. The problem is it doesn't really look knife-related. I'm abstaining.


----------



## cclin (Nov 12, 2012)

Voted for #9.....subject is strong & clear!!


----------



## Paco.McGraw (Nov 12, 2012)

If you decide to make #2 let me know and ill buy it. 

-Sam


----------



## cclin (Nov 12, 2012)

Paco.McGraw said:


> If you decide to make #2 let me know and ill buy it.
> 
> -Sam



from Aesthetics point of view #2 & #6
from "knife-related subject" point of view #9


----------



## rshu (Nov 12, 2012)

All really great shots!


----------



## chinacats (Nov 13, 2012)

I think I like number 2 the best.
:doublethumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2012)

Paco.McGraw said:


> If you decide to make #2 let me know and ill buy it.
> 
> -Sam



if you want #2, i can just have one made for you... shoot me an e-mail if you are interested


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 13, 2012)

2 is great


----------



## Twistington (Nov 13, 2012)

#6... easy.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2012)

alright... thinking i'm going to order prints tonight, so i'll give this to the end of day (well, sometime this evening) to finish collecting votes. Thanks to everyone who has voted so far.

also, FYI, the 4th picture is tamahagne (that was made recently)


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2012)

Alright... i'm going to give this till 4 and then i'm ordering some prints... get your votes in while they count.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2012)

ok... #7 wins... time to order new prints


----------



## Chefdog (Nov 19, 2012)

Nevermind, boy am I late to the party!


----------

